# Best Snow pic



## andyh

Come on then avid photographers who has got the best snow related pic?   :?:

Good/bad/funny/taken with your phone, get them posted!


----------



## andyh

The view from my office window, no snow 15mins ago, snowing like crazy now!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v

Turning of M74 on my way to Glasgow on the 21.12.2008. Needed some breakfast at the services.









Regards
Paul


----------



## andyh

Now thats proper snow flyfisherman!  

More snow pics!


----------



## paul.in.kendal

You want snow pics?! Up here in Cumbria we've had several inches of overnight snow coming on top of unmelted snow from before Xmas - we're up to our knees in it (well, not quite...)  I'll post some images when I get home.


----------



## andyh

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> You want snow pics?! Up here in Cumbria we've had several inches of overnight snow coming on top of unmelted snow from before Xmas - we're up to our knees in it (well, not quite...)  I'll post some images when I get home.



Paul, i suspected that some of you northern boys might have some good pics, get them posted up!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v

Couple of inches here - so out with the dog more falling now.




Regards
paul.


----------



## Dan Crawford

A walk in North Wales with Brother Edwards, he's in there somewhere.....






And just for Dave Spencer, some crazy HDR


----------



## Graeme Edwards

Death defying photography, dam it was slippy. Great to get out though!!

Good work brother for posting them up. 8)


----------



## vauxhallmark

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Couple of inches here - so out with the dog more falling now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> paul.



Winner!!

What a good looking dog!   

Mark


----------



## andyh

Dan, Good pics!!! especially the HDR one.


----------



## Dan Crawford

andyh said:
			
		

> Dan, Good pics!!! especially the HDR one.


Cheers mate


----------



## George Farmer

Nice shots, guys!  I love the Rough Collie and Dan's landscapes.

I managed to get out and about in the snow a fair bit over the break.  Here's a few of my favourites.


----------



## tko187

Nice pics everyone, any tips for shooting in the snow then??? What do you set your WB at? Metering spot or evaluate? Exposure up or down, tripod?? Thanks


----------



## Nick16

george that second to last pic = pure desolation. AAAAmazing.


----------



## aaronnorth

snow bike, anyone?





one that has a bit of quality in  
Yes, there is a car in this picture! lol





Thanks, Aaron


----------



## paul.in.kendal

Kendal, Cumbria, at its best:




















Top tip?  Overexpose for white snow, instead of the grey stuff.  Standard exposure:






...and over exposed:






Our house - aquarium is in lower right!






Will I be moving back to London any time soon?  Not unless I have to!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v

More snow here now - snowed all afternoon. Our Robbie in the garden.





Regards
paul.


----------



## Garuf

About a foot of snow here in Leeds, still not really stopped snowing properly either.


----------



## Graeme Edwards

All taken today. Some from a stroll before work, the others, obviously on the way home.

Hope you like.
I have got some HDR pictures, but I cant convert them to JPG to be hosted by image shack for some reason, so you will have to wait for them.









5.30PM




This is more like it. The above shots are very quick snaps.



http://img709.imageshack.us/i/hdrparkbench.mp4/

Fingers crossed for being snowed in at home   
Cheers.


----------



## Stu Worrall

nice shots all. Greame, how long did it take you to get home?  Took me 3 hours to do the 8 mile trip from chester to my house


----------



## Graeme Edwards

An hour pal. Took Becca over 2 from Ellesmere Port to Chester........Crazy out there folks......


----------



## Graeme Edwards

Got the HDR thing sorted.

Cheers.


----------



## Stu Worrall

very nice, see youre using that 10mm now G 

This was my view on the way home for most of the night. Speedo on zero and parked up in traffic with an occasional stroll around when people got out for a chat


----------



## andyh

Stu

Not as nice pic as yours, but check the temperature!





It was a bit nipply! 

My garden:





Some top pics on here! 

My fav's so far:

Dans HDR




George's RIver




and Aarons snow bikes!


----------



## Mark Evans

here's my wife loving the freezing conditions.





and a short, poorly edited, 2 scene vid. you can just see the snow starting to melt a bit


----------



## Mark Webb

Nice shot of the Mrs mate. Video is superb quality for an internet video  . Which camera are you using? or is it something to do with the way you have uploaded?


----------



## Dan Crawford

andyh said:
			
		

> My fav's so far:
> 
> Dans HDR


Thanks pal! Your garden shot is awesome!



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> here's my wife loving the freezing conditions.


Love your shot Saintly, your wife really "pops" out of the shot.


----------



## Mark Evans

Mark Webb said:
			
		

> Nice shot of the Mrs mate.



cheers mark. 



			
				Mark Webb said:
			
		

> Video is superb quality for an internet video  . Which camera are you using? or is it something to do with the way you have uploaded?



it's from the 5Dmk2 mate. i'm still in the process of working out conversation, codecs...etc etc. i'm getting the hang of it now though. editing is a whole new ball game, nothing like stills. i did take 20 or so clips but thought i'd just bang 2 together to see what it looked like.



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> your wife really "pops" out of the shot.



thanks dan, she thought she was 'popping' out for milk   

and my take on snow.....


----------



## paul.in.kendal

Love that last one, Mark.


----------



## Dan Crawford

Man thats awesome Mark!
Here's another, just to try and keep up with the big boys LOL


----------



## Mark Evans

Thats nice Dan, almost has  film like quality.


----------



## John Starkey

Here is my first try at at snow pics,the light was crap in worceter this morning but i did my best,stu,george,mark,and co any tips would be good thanks,









These are from the cemetary where my son is buried,hope you dont think its morbid,



Black and white



thanks for looking,
regards john.


----------



## CeeBee

Happy New Year to you all     Some beautiful photographs - real winter wonderlands!

We got up at stupid o'clock to get to the coast to see the seal pups;


----------



## aaronnorth

oh thats awesome Caroline. Where abouts do you live?  

I like your last picture, John  Really eery


----------



## John Starkey

CeeBee said:
			
		

> Happy New Year to you all     Some beautiful photographs - real winter wonderlands!
> 
> We got up at stupid o'clock to get to the coast to see the seal pups;



Hi Caroline,
where did you go then to get those lovely pics,  

regards john.


----------



## Mark Evans

lovely first pic caroline.   

John! a couple of things i do is....shoot manually. get a correct exposure manually and fire away in the knowledge your camera wont be fooled with dodgy metering. just watch for the sun coming out.

if you can, shoot in RAW. giving you way more control over W/B, which can be really tricky with snow. different times of day give different W/B settings, more so than normal. don't be too concerned with blowing highlights! it's nearly impossible to get that 'wonderfully' exposed shot, after all snow is white! in my last pic, i had highlight warning, but wasn't really bothered. 

if it's not blue sky, go with B&W...like what you did. the little bit of colour there is on a cloudy, snowy day is negligible, so dump the colour.


----------



## John Starkey

saintly said:
			
		

> lovely first pic caroline.
> 
> John! a couple of things i do is....shoot manually. get a correct exposure manually and fire away in the knowledge your camera wont be fooled with dodgy metering. just watch for the sun coming out.
> 
> if you can, shoot in RAW. giving you way more control over W/B, which can be really tricky with snow. different times of day give different W/B settings, more so than normal. don't be too concerned with blowing highlights! it's nearly impossible to get that 'wonderfully' exposed shot, after all snow is white! in my last pic, i had highlight warning, but wasn't really bothered.
> 
> if it's not blue sky, go with B&W...like what you did. the little bit of colour there is on a cloudy, snowy day is negligible, so dump the colour.



Thanks Mark,
regards john.


----------



## CeeBee

Thanks guys   

They're on the Norfolk coast - just up from Winterton-on-Sea.  We parked there and then just kept walking up the coast.  You can probably get in closer.  We were there at dawn - so it was an early start!

Edited to say:  Agree with Aaron - really like that last BW pic, John.  I like the colour one above it too - lovely and crisp.


----------



## Dave Spencer

Quit all this HDR stuff and start using ND grads you bunch of lazy gets!  

That upside down baby seal could possibly make you a few quid Caroline. The eye contact is fantastic.

Dave.


----------



## CeeBee

I wish, Dave - its not quite pin sharp though.  Damn my unsteady hands


----------



## George Farmer

Love the seal shots, Caroline!  

Here's a couple more taken from my local Parish church roof.  The second is taken from the top of the spire, through a small hole.  I couldn't see through the viewfinder, as the hole was a few feet above my head and I was already on the top of a ladder.  Not one for vertigo sufferers!  For your interest the spire dates from 1000AD.


----------



## Stu Worrall

you been breaking and entering again george   nice shots

Very nice seal pics from ceebee and saintlys 3d pop in the snow

one from out the car window when stuck in traffic and stopped


----------



## aaronnorth

while on the subject of B&W, is there any difference between shooting in B&W, and shooting in colour then desaturating it?
Something I have always wondered and whether it makes a difference,
they both look the same to me in the end so I am thinking not  :!:


----------



## Dan Crawford

Theres no difference to my knowledge but i've always looked as it as "_you can take the colour out of a picture but you can't put it back in, so shoot in colour and convert afterwards_" I'd be very interested if there actually was a difference!


----------



## aaronnorth

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Theres no difference to my knowledge but i've always looked as it as "_you can take the colour out of a picture but you can't put it back in, so shoot in colour and convert afterwards_" I'd be very interested if there actually was a difference!



That is my way of thinking too, 

but I have just found this mind boggling bit of info  

The colours of black & white Part 1
The colours of Black & white Part 2


----------



## Lozbug

Ceebee - your photos are amazing! So lucky to see them too. 

I've been working on Lincoln all week, didn't get much time for photos, back in Devon now, so will be venturing out in the snow boots tomorrow.

Heres few Lincs shots:















And this was near Aylesbury just before Christmas... was out for the evening with a gentlemen friend when this hit!!





And my mum took this of the 5 month old pup in Devon:


----------



## Lozbug

George, really love the shot overlooking the graveyard!

Been out in garden this morning, back in Devon, took the pup's with me. 






















by koi pond filter outlet


----------



## Mark Webb

Here are a couple taken during my walk in the country park today..............


............................. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Roland picking up the scraps........





Ski landing runway right..........





Wey Hey.........can't stop


----------



## Mark Evans

great mark. robins are out in full force at the moment.


----------



## Mark Webb

saintly said:
			
		

> great mark. robins are out in full force at the moment.




Thanks Mark, yes they are little stars.


----------



## Mark Evans

Mark Webb said:
			
		

> Thanks Mark, yes they are little stars.


 
here's a robin from today and a few other things......








this is a still from a vid i did at rufford park. I put clumber park on the vid, but the wife corrected me 

there's a few shots from the feeders that were out. again editing is dicey, but I'm still learning. also no sound.


----------



## JamesM

The quality of those vids is just outstanding bud


----------



## Mark Webb

saintly said:
			
		

> Mark Webb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mark, yes they are little stars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a robin from today and a few other things......http://www.vimeo.com/8636306
Click to expand...


The video from that 5D is exceptional Mark


----------



## John Starkey

I love the video,superb nice and clear,
regards john.


----------



## aaronnorth

Thats amazing Mark  

I Want to see it on a HDTV now


----------



## AdAndrews

I thought i'd have a little play with my compact, nothing special, but i kinda like this shot:


----------



## mattyc

went for a walk today with my mrs and new camara and i took a few shots, i like this one


----------



## CeeBee

I'm loving logging in and seeing these photo's - there are some real stunners.  Each time I visit, they bring a big smile to my face


----------



## squiggley

Heres a couple that I took whilst walking with the kids









Took this one at about 6am on the way home from work on the first night it snowed, couldn't really see what I was doing so left it to the cameras' night setting balance on a gate post.


----------



## mattyc

another image i have just uploaded,


----------



## Lozbug

some from this morning in garden


----------



## Dave Spencer

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> while on the subject of B&W, is there any difference between shooting in B&W, and shooting in colour then desaturating it?
> Something I have always wondered and whether it makes a difference,
> they both look the same to me in the end so I am thinking not  :!:



I don`t know about JPEG, but shooting in RAW always produces a colour image for download, even if you have B+W selected in camera. B+W is my preferred medium, but I still shoot colour in camera, and convert later. Whenever I take an image, I take it with B+W in mind.

Dave.


----------



## LondonDragon

Great photos everyone, some nice shots here  
Shame I didn't get to take any, injured my back on New Years Day so been in bed through the snow  back to work today


----------



## Stu Worrall

ouch, sorry to hear about your back LD.

Great pics on here of our winter wonderland and most excellent videos from saintly   

One I got on the way home tonight.


----------



## flygja

Errmm... this is the best I can manage





Snow is a bit of a rare commodity over here. Thats the wife's car getting a snow wash. Thats what they call it, honestly!


----------



## paul.in.kendal

Managed to get my car out of the snow for the first time since Xmas - bought fish on Saturday (!), took these on Sunday.

Chapel Stile:





Skelwith Force:





The Langdale Pikes:


----------



## a1Matt

Please keep the snow pics coming people, I am enjoying all of them (even flygja's    which really made me chuckle   )

I am like a big kid in the snow! So while I have not taken any pics I have made a 3 foot round snowball (that was good exercise), walked a fair few miles in it, been sledging briefly (in an abandonded canoe of all things!) and of course had the obligatory snowball fights


----------



## OllieNZ

> I am like a big kid in the snow!


Speaking of kids here are mine enjoying the snow



Its my little mans first time out in the snow and he spent most of it try to figure out if he could eat it   




Regards

Ollie


----------



## Paulus

alot of great looking photos.   

here are some i took:


----------



## flygja

Is that a tank rolling through the Ardennes?


----------



## Paulus

flygja said:
			
		

> Is that a tank rolling through the Ardennes?



nope just a standing tank in my hometown  it is in a museum called wings of liberation 

http://www.wingsofliberation.nl/index.php?lang=en

inside that area there are also 2 soldiers who recieved the medal of honor  

*Robert G. Cole*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_G._ ... l_of_Honor



> LTC Cole was recommended for a Medal of Honor for his actions that day, but did not live to receive it.
> 
> On September 18, 1944, during Operation Market Garden, Colonel Cole, commanding the 3rd Battalion of the 502d PIR in Best, Netherlands, got on the radio. A pilot asked him to put some orange identification panels in front of his position. Cole decided to do it himself. He was placing a panel on the ground when he was shot and killed by a German sniper.
> 
> Two weeks later, he was awarded the Medal of Honor for his bayonet charge near Carentan on June 11. As his widow and two-year-old son looked on, Cole's mother accepted his posthumous award on the parade ground, where Cole had played as a child, at Fort Sam Houston.
> 
> LTC Cole is buried at Netherlands American Cemetery and Memorial, in Margraten, the Netherlands.



and

*Joe E. Mann*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_E._Mann



> On that day, in Best, the Netherlands, he single-handedly destroyed an enemy emplacement and continued to fire on the enemy from an exposed position until being wounded. Despite his wounds, he insisted on serving guard duty during the night. The next morning, during an enemy attack, Mann smothered the blast of a hand grenade with his body, sacrificing himself to protect those around him. For these actions, he was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor a year later, on August 30, 1945.


----------



## Themuleous

My sisters dog






Sam


----------



## Lozbug

Themuleous said:
			
		

> My sisters dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam


ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## Dave Spencer

Love the dog, Sam!

Well, having spent all my time driving in the snow to and from work, I finally managed to find the time to capture someting. This is in a field near my home.





Dave.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v

Gang@ukaps

Got up this morning to 3 - 4" this morning.

















Regards
Paul.


----------



## tyrophagus

A bit late to the party given it's Spring already.  Hackpen Hill, The Ridgeway nr Swindon.


----------



## chilled84

Lozbug said:
			
		

> Themuleous said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sisters dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam
> 
> 
> 
> ADORABLE!!!!!
Click to expand...


Looks like aq unlucky victim of a heavy snowball attack!


----------

